# marking with nail polish?



## smileycelerystick (Sep 6, 2010)

is it safe to mark your tortoise with a small amount of nail polish to make telling them apart easier and more accurate for weighing ect.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2010)

It is an acceptable way of marking your babies. Just make sure to NOT allow the polish to touch the growth spaces between the scutes.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> It is an acceptable way of marking your babies. Just make sure to NOT allow the polish to touch the growth spaces between the scutes.



Once you put the polish on is there a way to take it off? Is nail polish remover safe or do you just wait for it to wear off.


----------



## Candy (Sep 6, 2010)

NO don't use nail polish remover, it will eventually wear off. Elegans marked Eddie (my little Cherryhead) and it is just now wearing off.


----------



## smileycelerystick (Sep 7, 2010)

ok, thank you. will only do a small mark anyway on one.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 7, 2010)

A dab of latex or acrylic paint is even safer, although more temporary.


----------

